# كل ما يخص nfpa



## hammo_beeh (6 فبراير 2017)

*
NFPA codes and handbooks*


*Description*


The list with most of NFPA codes and handbooks

NFPA 1 Uniform Fire Code™ 2003 Edition

NFPA 10 Standard for Portable Fire Extinguishers 2002 Edition

NFPA 11 Standard for Low-, Medium-, and High-Expansion Foam 2002 Edition

NFPA 11A Standard for Medium- and High-Expansion Foam Systems 1999 Edition
NFPA 12 Standard on Carbon Dioxide Extinguishing Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 12A Standard on Halon 1301 Fire Extinguishing Systems 2004 Edition
NFPA 13 Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 13D Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in One- and Two-Family Dwellings 
and Manufactured Homes 2002 Edition
NFPA 13E Recommended Practice for Fire Department Operations in Properties Protected by 
Sprinkler and Standpipe Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 13R Standard for the Installation of Sprinkler Systems in Residential Occupancies up to and 
Including Four Stories in Height 2002 Edition
NFPA 14 Standard for the Installation of Standpipe and Hose Systems 2003 Edition
NFPA 15 Standard for Water Spray Fixed Systems for Fire Protection 2001 Edition
NFPA 16 Standard for the Installation of Foam-Water Sprinkler and Foam-Water Spray Systems 
2003 Edition
NFPA 17 Standard for Dry Chemical Extinguishing Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 17A Standard for Wet Chemical Extinguishing Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 18 Standard on Wetting Agents 1995 Edition
NFPA 20 Standard for the Installation of Stationary Pumps for Fire Protection 2003 Edition
NFPA 22 Standard for Water Tanks for Private Fire Protection 2003 Edition
NFPA 24 Standard for the Installation of Private Fire Service Mains and Their Appurtenances 
2002 Edition
NFPA 25 Standard for the Inspection, Testing, and Maintenance of Water-Based Fire Protection 
Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 30 Flammable and Combustible Liquids Code 2003 Edition
NFPA 30A Code for Motor Fuel Dispensing Facilities and Repair Garages 2003 Edition
NFPA 30B Code for the Manufacture and Storage of Aerosol Products 2002 Edition
NFPA 31 Standard for the Installation of Oil-Burning Equipment 2001 Edition
NFPA 32 Standard for Drycleaning Plants 2004 Edition
NFPA 33 Standard for Spray Application Using Flammable or Combustible Materials 2003 
Edition
NFPA 34 Standard for Dipping and Coating Processes Using Flammable or Combustible Liquids 
2003 Edition
NFPA 35 Standard for the Manufacture of Organic Coatings 1999 Edition
NFPA 36 Standard for Solvent Extraction Plants 2004 Edition
NFPA 37 Standard for the Installation and Use of Stationary Combustion Engines and Gas Turbines 2002 Edition
NFPA 40 Standard for the Storage and Handling of Cellulose Nitrate Film 2001 Edition
NFPA 42 Code for the Storage of Pyroxylin Plastic 2002 Edition
NFPA 45 Standard on Fire Protection for Laboratories Using Chemicals 2004 Edition
NFPA 50 Standard for Bulk Oxygen Systems at Consumer Sites 2001 Edition
NFPA 50A Standard for Gaseous Hydrogen Systems at Consumer Sites 1999 Edition
NFPA 50B Standard for Liquefied Hydrogen Systems at Consumer Sites 1999 Edition
NFPA 51 Standard for the Design and Installation of Oxygen–Fuel Gas Systems for Welding, Cutting, and Allied Processes 2002 Edition
NFPA 51A Standard for Acetylene Cylinder Charging Plants 2001 Edition
NFPA 51B Standard for Fire Prevention During Welding, Cutting, and Other Hot Work 2003 Edition
NFPA 52 Compressed Natural Gas (CNG) Vehicular Fuel Systems Code 2002 Edition
NFPA 53 Recommended Practice on Materials, Equipment, and Systems Used in Oxygen-Enriched Atmospheres 2004 Edition
NFPA 54 ANSI Z223.1–2002 National Fuel Gas Code 2002 Edition
NFPA 55 Standard for the Storage, Use, and Handling of Compressed Gases and Cryogenic Fluids in Portable and Stationary Containers, Cylinders, and Tanks 2003 Edition
NFPA 57 Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) Vehicular Fuel Systems Code 2002 Edition
NFPA 58 Liquefied Petroleum Gas Code 2004 Edition
NFPA 59 Utility LP-Gas Plant Code 2004 Edition
NFPA 59A Standard for the Production, Storage, and Handling of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG) 2001 Edition
NFPA 61 Standard for the Prevention of Fires and Dust Explosions in Agricultural and Food Processing Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 68 Guide for Venting of Deflagrations 2002 Edition
NFPA 69 Standard on Explosion Prevention Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 70 National Electrical Code® 2005 Edition
NFPA 70B Recommended Practice for Electrical Equipment Maintenance 2002 Edition
NFPA 70E Standard for Electrical Safety in the Workplace 2004 Edition
NFPA 72 National Fire Alarm Code® 2002 Edition
NFPA 73 Electrical Inspection Code for Existing Dwellings 2000 Edition
NFPA 75 Standard for the Protection of Information Technology Equipment 2003 Edition
NFPA 76 Recommended Practice for the Fire Protection of Telecommunications Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 77 Recommended Practice on Static Electricity 2000 Edition
NFPA 79 Electrical Standard for Industrial Machinery 2002 Edition
NFPA 80 Standard for Fire Doors and Fire Windows 1999 Edition
NFPA 80A Recommended Practice for Protection of Buildings from Exterior Fire Exposures 2001 Edition
NFPA 82 Standard on Incinerators and Waste and Linen Handling Systems and Equipment 2004 Edition
NFPA 85 Boiler and Combustion Systems Hazards Code 2004 Edition
NFPA 86 Standard for Ovens and Furnaces 2003 Edition
NFPA 88A Standard for Parking Structures 2002 Edition
NFPA 90A Standard for the Installation of Air-Conditioning and Ventilating Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 90B Standard for the Installation of Warm Air Heating and Air-Conditioning Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 91 Standard for Exhaust Systems for Air Conveying of Vapors, Gases, Mists, and Noncombustible Particulate Solids 2004 Edition
NFPA 92A Recommended Practice for Smoke-Control Systems 2000 Edition
NFPA 92B Guide for Smoke Management Systems in Malls, Atria, and Large Areas 2000 Edition
NFPA 96 Standard for Ventilation Control and Fire Protection of Commercial Cooking Operations 2004 Edition
NFPA 97 Standard Glossary of Terms Relating to Chimneys, Vents, and Heat-Producing Appliances 2003 Edition
NFPA 99 Standard for Health Care Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 99B Standard for Hypobaric Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 101 Life Safety Code® 2003 Edition
NFPA 101A Guide on Alternative Approaches to Life Safety 2004 Edition
NFPA 101B Code for Means of Egress for Buildings and Structures 2002 Edition
NFPA 102 Standard for Grandstands, Folding and Telescopic Seating, Tents, and Membrane Structures 1995 Edition
NFPA 105 Standard for the Installation of Smoke Door Assemblies 2003 Edition
NFPA 110 Standard for Emergency and Standby Power Systems 2002 Edition
NFPA 111 Standard on Stored Electrical Energy Emergency and Standby Power Systems 2001 Edition
NFPA 115 Standard for Laser Fire Protection 2003 Edition
NFPA 120 Standard for Fire Prevention and Control in Coal Mines 2004 Edition
NFPA 122 Standard for Fire Prevention and Control in Metal/Nonmetal Mining and Metal Mineral Processing Facilities 2004 Edition
NFPA 130 Standard for Fixed Guideway Transit and Passenger Rail Systems 2003 Edition
NFPA 140 Standard on Motion Picture and Television Production Studio Soundstages and Approved Production Facilities 2004 Edition
NFPA 150 Standard on Fire Safety in Racetrack Stables 2000 Edition
NFPA 160 Standard for Flame Effects Before an Audience 2001 Edition
NFPA 170 Standard for Fire Safety Symbols 2002 Edition
NFPA 203 Guide on Roof Coverings and Roof Deck Constructions 2000 Edition
NFPA 204 Standard for Smoke and Heat Venting 2002 Edition
NFPA 211 Standard for Chimneys, Fireplaces, Vents, and Solid Fuel-Burning Appliances 2003 Edition
NFPA 214 Standard on Water-Cooling Towers 2000 Edition
NFPA 220 Standard on Types of Building Construction 1999 Edition
NFPA 221 Standard for Fire Walls and Fire Barrier Walls 2000 Edition
NFPA 230 Standard for the Fire Protection of Storage 2003 Edition
NFPA 232 Standard for the Protection of Records 2000 Edition
NFPA 241 Standard for Safeguarding Construction, Alteration, and Demolition Operations 2004 Edition
NFPA 251 Standard Methods of Tests of Fire Endurance of Building Construction and Materials 1999 Edition
NFPA 252 Standard Methods of Fire Tests of Door Assemblies 2003 Edition
NFPA 253 Standard Method of Test for Critical Radiant Flux of Floor Covering Systems Using a Radiant Heat Energy Source 2000 Edition
NFPA 255 Standard Method of Test of Surface Burning Characteristics of Building Materials 2000 Edition
NFPA 256 Standard Methods of Fire Tests of Roof Coverings 2003 Edition
NFPA 257 Standard on Fire Test for Window and Glass Block Assemblies 2000 Edition
NFPA 258 Recommended Practice for Determining Smoke Generation of Solid Materials 2001 Edition
NFPA 259 Standard Test Method for Potential Heat of Building Materials 2003 Edition
NFPA 260 Standard Methods of Tests and Classification System for Cigarette Ignition Resistance of Components of Upholstered Furniture 2003 Edition
NFPA 261 Standard Method of Test for Determining Resistance of Mock-Up Upholstered Furniture Material Assemblies to Ignition by Smoldering Cigarettes 2003 Edition
NFPA 262 Standard Method of Test for Flame Travel and Smoke of Wires and Cables for Use in Air-Handling Spaces 2002 Edition
NFPA 265 Standard Methods of Fire Tests for Evaluating Room Fire Growth Contribution of Textile Coverings on Full Height Panels and Walls 2002 Edition
NFPA 268 Standard Test Method for Determining Ignitability of Exterior Wall Assemblies Using a Radiant Heat Energy Source 2001 Edition
NFPA 269 Standard Test Method for Developing Toxic Potency Data for Use in Fire Hazard Modeling 2000 Edition
NFPA 270 Standard Test Method for Measurement of Smoke Obscuration Using a Conical Radiant Source in a Single Closed Chamber 2002 Edition
NFPA 271 Standard Method of Test for Heat and Visible Smoke Release Rates for Materials and Products Using an Oxygen Consumption Calorimeter 2004 Edition
NFPA 272 Standard Method of Test for Heat and Visible Smoke Release Rates for Upholstered Furniture Components or Composites and Mattresses Using an Oxygen Consumption Calorimeter 2003 Edition
NFPA 274 Standard Test Method to Evaluate Fire Performance Characteristics of Pipe Insulation 2003 Edition
NFPA 285 Standard Method of Test for the Evaluation of Flammability Characteristics of Exterior Non-Load-Bearing Wall Assemblies Containing Combustible Components Using the Intermediate-Scale, Multistory Test Apparatus 1998 Edition
NFPA 286 Standard Methods of Fire Tests for Evaluating Contribution of Wall and Ceiling Interior Finish to Room Fire Growth 2000 Edition
NFPA 287 Standard Test Methods for Measurement of Flammability of Materials in Cleanrooms Using a Fire Propagation Apparatus (FPA) 2001 Edition
NFPA 288 Standard Methods of Fire Tests of Floor Fire Door Assemblies Installed Horizontally in Fire Resistance–Rated Floor Systems 2001 Edition
NFPA 290 Standard for Fire Testing of Passive Protection Materials for Use on LP-Gas Containers 2003 Edition
NFPA 291 Recommended Practice for Fire Flow Testing and Marking of Hydrants 2002 Edition
NFPA 301 Code for Safety to Life from Fire on Merchant Vessels 2001 Edition
NFPA 302 Fire Protection Standard for Pleasure and Commercial Motor Craft 2004 Edition
NFPA 303 Fire Protection Standard for Marinas and Boatyards 2000 Edition
NFPA 306 Standard for the Control of Gas Hazards on Vessels 2003 Edition
NFPA 307 Standard for the Construction and Fire Protection of Marine Terminals, Piers, and Wharves 2000 Edition
NFPA 312 Standard for Fire Protection of Vessels During Construction, Repair, and Lay-Up 2000 Edition
NFPA 318 Standard for the Protection of Semiconductor Fabrication Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 326 Standard for the Safeguarding of Tanks and Containers for Entry, Cleaning, or Repair 1999 Edition
NFPA 329 Recommended Practice for Handling Releases of Flammable and Combustible Liquids and Gases 1999 Edition
NFPA 385 Standard for Tank Vehicles for Flammable and Combustible Liquids 2000 Edition
NFPA 402 Guide for Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Operations 2002 Edition
NFPA 403 Standard for Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Services at Airports 2003 Edition
NFPA 405 Standard for the Recurring Proficiency of Airport Fire Fighters 2004 Edition
NFPA 407 Standard for Aircraft Fuel Servicing 2001 Edition
NFPA 408 Standard for Aircraft Hand Portable Fire Extinguishers 2004 Edition
NFPA 409 Standard on Aircraft Hangars 2004 Edition
NFPA 410 Standard on Aircraft Maintenance 2004 Edition
NFPA 412 Standard for Evaluating Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Foam Equipment 2003 Edition
NFPA 414 Standard for Aircraft Rescue and Fire-Fighting Vehicles 2001 Edition
NFPA 415 Standard on Airport Terminal Buildings, Fueling Ramp Drainage, and Loading Walkways 2002 Edition
NFPA 418 Standard for Heliports 2001 Edition
NFPA 422 Guide for Aircraft Accident/Incident Response Assessment 2004 Edition
NFPA 423 Standard for Construction and Protection of Aircraft Engine Test Facilities 2004 Edition
NFPA 424 Guide for Airport/Community Emergency Planning 2002 Edition
NFPA 430 Code for the Storage of Liquid and Solid Oxidizers 2004 Edition
NFPA 432 Code for the Storage of Organic Peroxide Formulations 2002 Edition
NFPA 434 Code for the Storage of Pesticides 2002 Edition
NFPA 450 Guide for Emergency Medical Services and Systems 2004 Edition
NFPA 471 Recommended Practice for Responding to Hazardous Materials Incidents 2002 Edition
NFPA 472 Standard for Professional Competence of Responders to Hazardous Materials Incidents 2002 Edition
NFPA 473 Standard for Competencies for EMS Personnel Responding to Hazardous Materials Incidents 2002 Edition
NFPA 484 Standard for Combustible Metals, Metal Powders, and Metal Dusts 2002 Edition
NFPA 490 Code for the Storage of Ammonium Nitrate 2002 Edition
NFPA 495 Explosive Materials Code 2001 Edition
NFPA 496 Standard for Purged and Pressurized Enclosures for Electrical Equipment 2003 Edition
NFPA 497 Recommended Practice for the Classification of Flammable Liquids, Gases, or Vapors and of Hazardous (Classified) Locations for Electrical Installations in Chemical Process Areas 2004 Edition
NFPA 498 Standard for Safe Havens and Interchange Lots for Vehicles Transporting Explosives 2001 Edition
NFPA 499 Recommended Practice for the Classification of Combustible Dusts and of Hazardous (Classified) Locations for Electrical Installations in Chemical Process Areas 2004 Edition
NFPA 501 Standard on Manufactured Housing 2003 Edition
NFPA 501A Standard for Fire Safety Criteria for Manufactured Home Installations, Sites, and Communities 2003 Edition
NFPA 502 Standard for Road Tunnels, Bridges, and Other Limited Access Highways 2004 Edition
NFPA 505 Fire Safety Standard for Powered Industrial Trucks Including Type Designations, Areas of Use, Conversions, Maintenance, and Operations 2002 Edition
NFPA 520 Standard on Subterranean Spaces 1999 Edition
NFPA 550 Guide to the Fire Safety Concepts Tree 2002 Edition
NFPA 551 Guide for the Evaluation of Fire Risk Assessments 2004 Edition
NFPA 555 Guide on Methods for Evaluating Potential for Room Flashover 2004 Edition
NFPA 560 Standard for the Storage, Handling, and Use of Ethylene Oxide for Sterilization and Fumigation 2002 Edition
NFPA 600 Standard on Industrial Fire Brigades 2000 Edition
NFPA 601 Standard for Security Services in Fire Loss Prevention 2000 Edition
NFPA 610 Guide for Emergency and Safety Operations at Motorsports Venues 2003 Edition
NFPA 654 Standard for the Prevention of Fire and Dust Explosions from the Manufacturing, Processing, and Handling of Combustible Particulate Solids 2000 Edition
NFPA 655 Standard for Prevention of Sulfur Fires and Explosions 2001 Edition
NFPA 664 Standard for the Prevention of Fires and Explosions in Wood Processing and Woodworking Facilities 2002 Edition
NFPA 701 Standard Methods of Fire Tests for Flame Propagation of Textiles and Films 2004 Edition
NFPA 703 Standard for Fire Retardant Impregnated Wood and Fire Retardant Coatings for Building Materials 2000 Edition
NFPA 704 Standard System for the Identification of the Hazards of Materials for Emergency Response 2001 Edition
and few more
​*

NFPA codes and handbooks.part1

https://www.file-upload.com/v8h463e9c3by

NFPA codes and handbooks.part2

https://www.file-upload.com/mx7u0as1fgw0

NFPA codes and handbooks.part3

https://www.file-upload.com/44pno85k8s7m

NFPA codes and handbooks.part4

https://www.file-upload.com/1f3zlawnq8ix

*

:56::56::56::56:
​


----------

